# Did I mess up?



## JWPalmer (May 1, 2017)

If there were no eggs in the frames from the top two boxes, you do not need to worry about damaging a queen cell. You know the queen was released, now you just need to verify she is alive and laying. Bees gather pollen based on need. A small number of hatched larvae do not need much yet. Pollen foraging will increase as the amount of brood increases.

I do not use Warre hives so am not sure how difficult inspections are.


----------



## marksmith (May 4, 2010)

I’m not sure if there were eggs available in top two boxes. 

My warre hives are semi removable frames. They built some ugly comb across them and I will make a sticky mess if not careful. 

I’ll give it another week and have a quick bottom up inspection with my dental mirror.


----------



## GregB (Dec 26, 2017)

One issue with what you did maybe - you made the oldest bees queen-less.
It is best to make the young bees queen-less.
However you do it technically - your problem to solve (many options).
But if anything I'd combine the young bees with an outside queen for the best possible acceptance.

Indeed, the original Warre design may present a problem; this is why I am proponent of fully-framed Warre designs.
Finding a queen should be a routine task, not a rocket-building project.


----------

